# Anybody running the Chinese Stihl knockoffs?



## Canyon Angler (Apr 8, 2018)

I've seen what appear to be Chinese Stihl clones for sale online. Is anyone running them? Any good? 

Somewhere along the line, I saw a thread talking about someone who was getting the Chicom Stihl knockoffs, then replacing the parts that were substandard and/or critical and then reselling them...can anyone direct me to that thread or person? Or, can anyone tell me which parts on these saws should be replaced with Stihl OEM?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alexcagle (Apr 8, 2018)

Mainly the parts between the felling spikes and the trigger interlock.


----------



## ncpete (Apr 8, 2018)

there is some guy here in NC that always has these knockoff's for sale - MS660 for new for $650??? I got tired of blocking them or making competing adds regarding their in-authenticity.


----------



## r black (Apr 8, 2018)

[email protected] supply sells them... and you can check them out on u-tube........... [email protected] likes how they run for the money...I have never tried them ... the chain adjuster is weak among other parts .... they are ( for sail ) ...on e-bay for 600-700 $ complete w/bar and chain ...oem is the way to go of course ........


----------



## Czed (Apr 8, 2018)

A guy on Facebook has them
For 500.00 i think
With a 2 year warranty lol
Walt's built many and likes them.
I've only messed with the 372 clones
I run them all the time.
Never needed a 660 i have 288s


----------



## Canyon Angler (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. 

I see there's a guy on ebay who goes by the name "TheChainsawGuy" in Black Creek, British Columbia, who's selling what appear to be clones. He's got some 660s that he says "have a few OEM new parts but mostly aftermarket with a New Meteor piston and cylinder. 92 cc's. Runs excellent. Meteor is made in Italy and very good quality and Caber rings. Compression in the 170lbs range." 

This sounds like about what I'm looking for. Is he here on Arboristsite?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Ole Reb (Apr 10, 2018)

ncpete said:


> there is some guy here in NC that always has these knockoff's for sale - MS660 for new for $650??? I got tired of blocking them or making competing adds regarding their in-authenticity.



Same price here on craigslist for them,the guy at least mentions they are Chinese knockoffs.


----------



## Ed Crawford (Apr 10, 2018)

Don't but a Chinese chainsaw.  Find a good used real deal chainsaw.


----------



## Ambull (Apr 10, 2018)

I bought an MS380 knockoff from DHgate.com I have also bought an 090 and a 372 clone from them. They ship direct from China, and are a bit cheaper than stateside pricing. I immediately put big bore kits on the 090 (it is an MS070 clone) and the 372XP (it comes as a 365). The 372xp really rips with the big bore kit, and that is the only one I have used for more than a couple cuts. I just really bought them to check them out, and I can't imagine actually running them daily. Not only is it a bad investment, but there is a moral issue there. Right now the biggest gripe with Trump and China is intellectual property theft, and these saws fall 100% in this category. The Chinese have stolen intellectual property from Stihl and Husqvarna and are making a profit off it.

To put things in perspective, I also own 2 372XPW's, an 038 Magnum, a real 090, and a real 090G. All these I would run first. The knockoffs are great to loan to my brother in law when he needs a saw to break, lol.

I have also scoured DHgate for legitimate Chinese brand saws, and actually bought one. Now those are real POS saws, so don't waste your time.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Apr 10, 2018)

The Chinese may have actually improved some Stihls.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Ed Crawford (Apr 10, 2018)

Big Red Oaks 4 me said:


> The Chinese may have actually improved some Stihls.


Shots fired!


----------



## cus_deluxe (Apr 11, 2018)

I like my chinese 660 for what it is. Got in for $200 in a group buy. Half a day of time to put it together (then machine work and porting ). And it runs really well i think. I replaced the wrist pin bearing and circlips with oem stihl, and got a used oem decomp valve. Other than that its all chinese. The chain adjuster on mine has gotten a lot less crunchy than it was initially. I dont have any illusions about it, ya get what ya pay for.


----------



## CsClimbr (Apr 12, 2018)

Im just curious to build one, been eyeing them but haven’t pulled that trigger yet. It would be “the loaner” if a friend needs a saw


----------



## ClimberBusinessman (Jan 29, 2022)

Just get an Echo. They come with a 1 year commercial, 2 year consumer warranty. Unless you need a huge saw (36" bar or bigger), Echo is just fine.


----------



## KarlD (Jan 29, 2022)

Echo is fine up to any size bar if you buy their 1201. A beautiful solid machine that can be got from Robin on here


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 29, 2022)

I haven't bought a knock-off Stihl but I've got a couple of saws that have a bunch of knock-off parts on them. They mostly sit on the shelf anymore since I've moved so guess they're as good as oem..


----------



## hwrdpromac7900 (Jan 29, 2022)

ClimberBusinessman said:


> Just get an Echo. They come with a 1 year commercial, 2 year consumer warranty. Unless you need a huge saw (36" bar or bigger), Echo is just fine.


5 year consumer warranty.


----------



## Captain Bruce (Jan 29, 2022)

cus_deluxe said:


> I like my chinese 660 for what it is. Got in for $200 in a group buy. Half a day of time to put it together (then machine work and porting ). And it runs really well i think. I replaced the wrist pin bearing and circlips with oem stihl, and got a used oem decomp valve. Other than that its all chinese. The chain adjuster on mine has gotten a lot less crunchy than it was initially. I dont have any illusions about it, ya get what ya pay for.


Its a shame that there are still people who cannot afford a proper chainsaw.....


----------



## huskihl (Jan 29, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> Its a shame that there are still people who cannot afford a proper chainsaw.....


Custer has more proper chainsaws than you have asinine comments, as hard as that is to believe. I’d back off until you know your audience


----------



## Jason Pitcher (Jan 30, 2022)

There is a 50/50 chance you will get one with issues. As far as what to replace, don't replace anything until it breaks. These saws get a lot of crap from people. Me personally I have one and love it. Not one issue.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 30, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> Its a shame that there are still people who cannot afford a proper chainsaw.....


Some of us are still on a very limited budget and many of my chainsaws just sit there, not getting used much, if any...The saw I use the most around here is my 330T Echo and it's "proper".


----------



## BrettS (Jan 30, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> Its a shame that there are still people who cannot afford a proper chainsaw.....


Well I don't see you purchasing a "proper chainsaw" for them, come on get ya hands out of your pockets and stump up or are you all mouth and no trousers?......


----------



## Scott chandler (Jan 30, 2022)

I purchased a Chinese 372 a couple years ago just to see how it would hold up. I ran the saw a total of 30 minutes and it seized up tight. I used the same gas oil i use in everything else and after removing muffler and the jug i saw the problem. The ports were so roughly cut and the cylinder was ruined with transfer from the piston. I sent the whole saw to my buddy Duce on here for inspection. He put a used oem jug on it and a new piston and rings and had it running. Shipped it back to me and I’ve been running it but it’s not the first saw i grab when i head to the pile. Will i buy another or recommend it NO


----------



## Joisey (Jan 30, 2022)

Big Red Oaks 4 me said:


> The Chinese may have actually improved some Stihls.


I doubt that they can leak MORE oil than my Stihl.


----------



## Captain Bruce (Jan 30, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Custer has more proper chainsaws than you have asinine comments, as hard as that is to believe. I’d back off until you know your audience


I am of course referring to those people shopping a chainsaw, and opting for the least costly, albiet a cheap chinesium knock-off. Thats a growing market based solely on people with little money, in a demand arena where brand name saws are out of their reach. Who's Custer?


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 31, 2022)

If you like tinkering and are OK with knowing it is likely to fail at any time, then sure, go for it. 

I don't bother. Any company/person/entity/whatever that blatantly rips off technology from a legit company can FO and die. No better than a thief in my opinion. I won't support that. I want quality companies to stay in business and keep pushing tech forward. Chinese trash companies aren't going to put hundreds of millions of dollars into R&D and coming up with the new greatest thing in chainsaws. Stihl/Husqvarna do. I want to reward that money spent by buying known quality from them.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 31, 2022)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> If you like tinkering and are OK with knowing it is likely to fail at any time, then sure, go for it.
> 
> I don't bother. Any company/person/entity/whatever that blatantly rips off technology from a legit company can FO and die. No better than a thief in my opinion. I won't support that. I want quality companies to stay in business and keep pushing tech forward. Chinese trash companies aren't going to put hundreds of millions of dollars into R&D and coming up with the new greatest thing in chainsaws. Stihl/Husqvarna do. I want to reward that money spent by buying known quality from


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 31, 2022)

As far as the copying goes, I notice that Stihl in the 70s or so went to a vertical cylinder layout, very similar to my Poulan 3400 chainsaw. Is that just a coincidence or did Stihl copy the Poulan design?


----------



## GrizG (Jan 31, 2022)

Canyon Angler said:


> I've seen what appear to be Chinese Stihl clones for sale online. Is anyone running them? Any good?
> 
> Somewhere along the line, I saw a thread talking about someone who was getting the Chicom Stihl knockoffs, then replacing the parts that were substandard and/or critical and then reselling them...can anyone direct me to that thread or person? Or, can anyone tell me which parts on these saws should be replaced with Stihl OEM?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There is a YouTube channel, afleetcommand, where the guy does that. He was buying Chinese saw kits and swapping out things like chain adjusters for OEM Stihl parts. I haven't watched his stuff in a while so I'm not sure he still does it.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Feb 1, 2022)

GrizG said:


> There is a YouTube channel, afleetcommand, where the guy does that. He was buying Chinese saw kits and swapping out things like chain adjusters for OEM Stihl parts. I haven't watched his stuff in a while so I'm not sure he still does it.


Thanks. FWIW, I ended up buying a 660 on ebay from a guy in British Columbia who I guess started with Chinese kits, then replaced the important parts -- Meteor cylinder and piston, Caber rings, Taiwanese crank, Olean clutch, OEM bearings, brake parts, chain tensioner, etc.

I haven't used the saw a ton, but so far knock wood it's been a beast.


----------



## cuttinupferalivin (Feb 1, 2022)

Canyon Angler said:


> I've seen what appear to be Chinese Stihl clones for sale online. Is anyone running them? Any good?
> 
> Somewhere along the line, I saw a thread talking about someone who was getting the Chicom Stihl knockoffs, then replacing the parts that were substandard and/or critical and then reselling them...can anyone direct me to that thread or person? Or, can anyone tell me which parts on these saws should be replaced with Stihl OEM?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 For a more accurate answer, after fooling with a dozen of them the only parts that will hold up are the bolts and the case bare albeit… mind you. Even the bolts are **** and one wrung off just a few weeks ago on a brand new meteor cylinder I had bought. And w very little torque mind those who assume things. 
Oh. The tank handles have held up and the spines do well. Other than that your buying trouble w a capitalT


----------



## CJ1 (Feb 1, 2022)

huskihl said:


> I’d back off until you know your audience


Or who you are throwing rocks at. CJ


----------



## link (Feb 1, 2022)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> If you like tinkering and are OK with knowing it is likely to fail at any time, then sure, go for it.
> 
> I don't bother. Any company/person/entity/whatever that blatantly rips off technology from a legit company can FO and die. No better than a thief in my opinion. I won't support that. I want quality companies to stay in business and keep pushing tech forward. Chinese trash companies aren't going to put hundreds of millions of dollars into R&D and coming up with the new greatest thing in chainsaws. Stihl/Husqvarna do. I want to reward that money spent by buying known quality from them.


Well that sure is a prime example of someone with a fat wallet and a silver spoon stepping up at the podium to show a good, decent and proper example to all the fellows with little or no money just how they should live their life


----------



## BrettS (Feb 1, 2022)

t.k said:


> Well that sure is a prime example of someone with a fat wallet and a silver spoon stepping up at the podium to show a good, decent and proper example to all the fellows with little or no money just how they should live their life


Agreed.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Feb 1, 2022)

t.k said:


> Well that sure is a prime example of someone with a fat wallet and a silver spoon stepping up at the podium to show a good, decent and proper example to all the fellows with little or no money just how they should live their life


Grow up. My very first sentence said, 'go for it'. How is that telling anyone how to live their lives? Exactly how? Reading comprehension much? 

I don't care what you do with your money or lack of money. The second paragraph was how I handle myself. No where in there did I say 'and that is how you should handle your business as well'.


----------



## BrettS (Feb 1, 2022)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Grow up. My very first sentence said, 'go for it'. How is that telling anyone how to live their lives? Exactly how? Reading comprehension much?
> 
> I don't care what you do with your money or lack of money. The second paragraph was how I handle myself. No where in there did I say 'and that is how you should handle your business as well'.


LOL.....


----------



## link (Feb 1, 2022)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Grow up. My very first sentence said, 'go for it'. How is that telling anyone how to live their lives? Exactly how? Reading comprehension much?
> 
> I don't care what you do with your money or lack of money. The second paragraph was how I handle myself. No where in there did I say 'and that is how you should handle your business as well'.


Well, I've actually reached that age when you start to grow smaller each day towards your death... if you are lucky - you will too.
I think you could have highlighted something you failed to mention:
"I don't bother. Any company/person/entity/whatever that blatantly rips off technology from a legit company can FO and die. No better than a thief in my opinion. I won't support that." - but I understand perfectly that all those people that does not have a fat wallet and a silver spoon; can not afford to think that way at all.


----------



## 9050lx (Feb 1, 2022)

I thought the patents were expired on the clones such as the 066 Stihl. Could not anyone in the world duplicate these legally?


----------



## link (Feb 1, 2022)

9050lx said:


> I thought the patents were expired on the clones such as the 066 Stihl. Could not anyone in the world duplicate these legally?


There certainly is a difference between 066 or 038, to 462 and 500i. I think perhaps the time window of market relevance is one.


----------



## BrettS (Feb 1, 2022)

9050lx said:


> I thought the patents were expired on the clones such as the 066 Stihl. Could not anyone in the world duplicate these legally?


I would imagine the patents have expired on the older saws.


----------



## Iffykid (Feb 1, 2022)

I purchased a G444 for the heck of it about a year ago and have since knocked out about 25 cords of firewood mostly red oak, Performance seems on par with my vintage Stihl 044s and one of my all time favorite saws of which I own 4 2-10mm and 2-12mm which have standard wrap handles the G444 has a full wrap handle and the feel is a bit awkward due to the difference in the wrap. Think I paid right around $300 for the G444.


----------



## cuttinupferalivin (Feb 1, 2022)

I’ve wasted thousands of dollars on farmer tech saws and the countless parts that are on eBay with no BRAND NAME. THE BOTTOME LINE IS ANYTHING PERTAINING TO CHAINSAWS COMING FROM CHINA AND THE U.S. as well thst isn’t marked clearly with a reputable brand name is either no good or a crap shoot at best. Even the bolts are **** ruining a brand new meteor cylinder I used them on (272 intake) 
It surprises me at how much attention and knowledge that is being offered here that anyone would not know as much


----------



## cuttinupferalivin (Feb 1, 2022)

The fact of the matter at hand is that there are countless businesses here in the U S buying this crap in bulk from farmer tech which is the main instigator of the issue at hand and repackaging and selling this crap on eBay e whore and face smack. It’s all about the money they can make off of the unknowing. 
What gets me is all these Stihl hard fans who are screening over the company they do live by buying this ****


----------



## cuttinupferalivin (Feb 1, 2022)

A


cuttinupferalivin said:


> The fact of the matter at hand is that there are countless businesses here in the U S buying this crap in bulk from farmer tech which is the main instigator of the issue at hand and repackaging and selling this crap on eBay e whore and face smack. It’s all about the money they can make off of the unknowing.
> What gets me is all these Stihl hard fans who are screening over the company they do live by buying this ****


and that was screwing not screening!!!


----------



## cuttinupferalivin (Feb 1, 2022)

Another thing that gets me is how these people on eBay are inflating the prices of ANY parts from a old model saw thinking no one knows that those same parts can still be purchased from the manufacturer for far less or supplemented by a part from a like model saw Ie: 262/51,55


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm one of those "A-holes" that buys the farmer-tea saws in bulk and resells them.

I am always 100% honest with people. They are not a Husqvarna or Stihl, they are a farmertec. Are they as good as the XP model husqvarnas? No. But I think they ARE better than the typical homeowner saw, and I have had great luck with the ones I have, and the ones I have sold and maintain.

When you can get a 365 clone for around the same price as a box store marked Poulan, I would go with the clone.


----------



## Iffykid (Feb 2, 2022)

cuttinupferalivin said:


> I’ve wasted thousands of dollars on farmer tech saws and the countless parts that are on eBay with no BRAND NAME. THE BOTTOME LINE IS ANYTHING PERTAINING TO CHAINSAWS COMING FROM CHINA AND THE U.S. as well thst isn’t marked clearly with a reputable brand name is either no good or a crap shoot at best. Even the bolts are **** ruining a brand new meteor cylinder I used them on (272 intake)
> It surprises me at how much attention and knowledge that is being offered here that anyone would not know as much


And yet you supposedly spent thousands figuring it out for your self.


----------



## BrettS (Feb 2, 2022)

cuttinupferalivin said:


> I’ve wasted thousands of dollars on farmer tech saws and the countless parts that are on eBay with no BRAND NAME. THE BOTTOME LINE IS ANYTHING PERTAINING TO CHAINSAWS COMING FROM CHINA AND THE U.S. as well thst isn’t marked clearly with a reputable brand name is either no good or a crap shoot at best. Even the bolts are **** ruining a brand new meteor cylinder I used them on (272 intake)
> It surprises me at how much attention and knowledge that is being offered here that anyone would not know as much


You chose to spend those "thousands" on farmertech saws and parts, nobody else spent them for you....


----------



## Hermio (Feb 2, 2022)

cuttinupferalivin said:


> For a more accurate answer, after fooling with a dozen of them the only parts that will hold up are the bolts and the case bare albeit… mind you. Even the bolts are **** and one wrung off just a few weeks ago on a brand new meteor cylinder I had bought. And w very little torque mind those who assume things.
> Oh. The tank handles have held up and the spines do well. Other than that your buying trouble w a capitalT


I wonder if a case can be made that if you buy about 5 of them for the price of 1 genuine Stihl product, the overall up-time would be comparable?


----------



## Hermio (Feb 2, 2022)

cuttinupferalivin said:


> Another thing that gets me is how these assholes on eBay are inflating the prices of ANY parts from a old model saw thinking no one knows that those same parts can still be purchased from the manufacturer for far less or supplemented by a part from a like model saw Ie: 262/51,55


E-bay is a strange site. You often see several people selling the exact same product on the same page for different prices, yet some will buy from the most expensive listing.


----------



## cuttinupferalivin (Feb 2, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I'm one of those "A-holes" that buys the farmer-tea saws in bulk and resells them.
> 
> I am always 100% honest with people. They are not a Husqvarna or Stihl, they are a farmertec. Are they as good as the XP model husqvarnas? No. But I think they ARE better than the typical homeowner saw, and I have had great luck with the ones I have, and the ones I have sold and maintain.
> 
> When you can get a 365 clone for around the same price as a box store marked Poulan, I would go with the clone.


We’ll know you know


----------



## cuttinupferalivin (Feb 2, 2022)

cuttinupferalivin said:


> We’ll know you know


What you have is not worth the time it takes to talk about it


----------



## cuttinupferalivin (Feb 2, 2022)

cuttinupferalivin said:


> What you have is not worth the time it takes to talk about it


If you move to china or Mexico you can get a lot of stuff cheap. Why do you think the government is taxing that stuff??? So Americans will stay loyal … Go to Stihls website and see what they say about the subject… then take that saw to a stihl repair shop and see what they tell you… they’re just trying to be nice.


----------



## cuttinupferalivin (Feb 2, 2022)

You’re not out anything. Just keep replacing the broken parts as you go along with oem and you’ll eventually have that saw that’s worth talking about. That is if you actuyuse it like thst


----------



## cuttinupferalivin (Feb 2, 2022)

And the reason I’m so pissed off is not so much as people like you because I was once taken by greed to buy that crap but it’s those assholes on eBay running what’s supposed to be legitimate business repackythat **** posting false pictures and reselling them for 3 times what they paid. They the ones my OPINION is really geared for


----------



## GrizG (Feb 2, 2022)

Iffykid said:


> And yet you supposedly spent thousands figuring it out for your self.


Chainsaws can be like any other hobby... as long as he's having fun he may not care. Me... I don't get golf or fishing but I have 7 bicycles, a nice woodworking shop, a bunch of Stihl professional outdoor power equipment, and some nice guns. As my SIL was fond of saying, Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## jellyroll (Feb 2, 2022)

I like the Zenoah knock offs myself.


----------



## 6bt (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm quite new to this hobby. I've been tempted to buy a farmertec, but it loses it's appeal when you have to replace some pretty critical parts to possibly make it reliable.

My big saws were recently purchased for reasonable deals. $370 for a 460, and $550 for an 066. I could of had an 066 for $450 with an aftermarket recoil. For those kind of prices, why even mess with farmertec when you can get an oem Stihl for not much more?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Feb 3, 2022)

6bt said:


> I'm quite new to this hobby. I've been tempted to buy a farmertec, but it loses it's appeal when you have to replace some pretty critical parts to possibly make it reliable.
> 
> My big saws were recently purchased for reasonable deals. $370 for a 460, and $550 for an 066. I could of had an 066 for $450 with an aftermarket recoil. For those kind of prices, why even mess with farmertec when you can get an oem Stihl for not much more?


I have never seen big saws for those prices where I am.


----------



## link (Feb 3, 2022)

6bt said:


> I'm quite new to this hobby. I've been tempted to buy a farmertec, but it loses it's appeal when you have to replace some pretty critical parts to possibly make it reliable.
> 
> My big saws were recently purchased for reasonable deals. $370 for a 460, and $550 for an 066. I could of had an 066 for $450 with an aftermarket recoil. For those kind of prices, why even mess with farmertec when you can get an oem Stihl for not much more?



I think you have made the right choice for "you", if I had the availability and a steady selection of secondhand chainsaws in that class I would certainly consider it.
But in my part of the world a 372xp or a ms441 comes along about once every second year, and it will have the same prizetag as a brand new one.
Something like a 038 or 046 simply won't happen because they where never sold here.

With such as a Farmertec aftermarket replica you really need to be prepared that some issues might develop and that you need to solve them.
But I think; if you buy a 20 year old secondhand chainsaw from someone you dont actually know, you should be prepared for that also.


----------



## link (Feb 3, 2022)

cuttinupferalivin said:


> If you move to china or Mexico you can get a lot of stuff cheap. Why do you think the government is taxing that stuff??? So Americans will stay loyal … Go to Stihls website and see what they say about the subject… then take that saw to a stihl repair shop and see what they tell you… they’re just trying to be nice.



You don't buy an affordable Farmertec aftermarket chainsaw and then go to a dealer to get it fixed at a 100 dollas hourly rate - you fix it yourself.
The local dealer here will take on any chainsaw, he will start out charging you about 75 dollas - but that is just to look at it


----------



## bkellyusa (Feb 3, 2022)

BrettS said:


> I would imagine the patents have expired on the older saws.


It's true from my experience thst Chinese made nuts and bolts are junk as well as most of their stuff. However the trouble zI have is that the Chinese are criminals and more important to them is that they intend to put legitimate US companies and their workers out of business. Once that happens they will raise their prices for the same level of junk they have now and you'll be forced to deal with them. 

What's worse is that already some name brands are using Chinese stuff with their name on it. I try not to get to hardcore or two political but in my heart I believe buying Chinese knockoffs is a crime.


----------



## LoneOak (Feb 3, 2022)

I don't feel bad for buying Chinese "Knock Off"s" when the companies that are being "Knocked Off" have already climbed into bed with the Chinese! Not to mention, these "Reproduction" saws are NLA (no longer available) from the OEM. 
Also consider that the people buying the "Reproduction" saws are the type of people that would never pay full retail for ANY new model saw. I personally avoid AUTO anything and I am an advocate for "Right to Repair" These AT, MT saws are not user serviceable. 

"When you sleep with the Chinese, you wake up with "Por Fri Lie." Just ask Eric Swalwell!


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Feb 3, 2022)

LoneOak said:


> I don't feel bad for buying Chinese "Knock Off"s" when the companies that are being "Knocked Off" have already climbed into bed with the Chinese! Not to mention, these "Reproduction" saws are NLA (no longer available) from the OEM.
> Also consider that the people buying the "Reproduction" saws are the type of people that would never pay full retail for ANY new model saw. I personally avoid AUTO anything and I am an advocate for "Right to Repair" These AT, MT saws are not user serviceable.
> 
> "When you sleep with the Chinese, you wake up with "Por Fri Lie." Just ask Eric Swalwell!


Some interesting mental gymnastics there.


----------



## 9050lx (Feb 3, 2022)

Have to be just as wary of buying OEM clapped out saws for big money.I will build a 365/372 clone with choice OEM parts before buying an abused hunk of crap.If buying a used 372 for say, 500 dollars You better trust the seller big time and/or be willing to split the cases yourself.


----------



## LoneOak (Feb 4, 2022)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Some interesting mental gymnastics there.


Could you be more specific?


----------



## BrettS (Feb 4, 2022)

6bt said:


> I guess I have an "interesting" background. I'm a heavy equipment tech. I was a small engine tech as a after school job as a teenager. I collect vintage motorcycles and atv's, mainly 2 stroke.
> 
> My dad and I split our first saw purchase back in 2003. A ms290. I still have it, in like new condition. Then along came a "used for a half hour" ms230c from a friend. Next was a 025 I found in a shed, along with a 4mix pole saw.
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## BrettS (Feb 4, 2022)

9050lx said:


> Have to be just as wary of buying OEM clapped out saws for big money.


Indeed
I was lucky enough to pick up my oem 372 for cheap but only because it was partly stripped.
Turned out the cylinder was scored, piston was damaged, crank bearings were u/s (one had a ball missing, both were feeling rough) and the cases were well worn in places but I rebuilt it for cheap and it's still going today.


----------



## chunky (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm just curious here, do any of you know if stihl is make the 070 again or are the cloning the stihl name now to? A lot of what I've read has been that these clones are no longer produced by stihl or husky, so they got nocked off. My 070 has nothing on it label Stihl anywhere but now I'm seeing this thing. I think it was selling from Ohio.





















Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## chainbrake (Feb 4, 2022)

Knock-off makers are thieves in my books. Knock-off sellers are fences. Knock-off buyers are people who buy stolen goods. The OEM paid for all of the engineering, research and product development. They built the industry and they offer franchises for owners willing to invest in trained staff, a storefront and replacement parts/accessories.


----------



## Todd727 (Feb 4, 2022)

Here is the link. I'm skeptical, only because he says he has five New Old Stock, never run saws. Seems to good to be true, but someone here may be a better judge.









NOS Stihl 070 | eBay


Stihl hasn't made this for years! Powerful milling and big saw, will pull 72" and more.



www.ebay.com


----------



## chunky (Feb 4, 2022)

Todd727 said:


> Here is the link. I'm skeptical, only because he says he has five New Old Stock, never run saws. Seems to good to be true, but someone here may be a better judge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I caught that as well. If it is a clone it is well over price of most others.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 4, 2022)

Todd727 said:


> Here is the link. I'm skeptical, only because he says he has five New Old Stock, never run saws. Seems to good to be true, but someone here may be a better judge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He shows pictures of all the stihl part numbers and castings. Obviously I couldn’t be for certain, but it looks legit to me


----------



## BrettS (Feb 4, 2022)

chunky said:


> I'm just curious here, do any of you know if stihl is make the 070 again or are the cloning the stihl name now to? A lot of what I've read has been that these clones are no longer produced by stihl or husky, so they got nocked off. My 070 has nothing on it label Stihl anywhere but now I'm seeing this thing. I think it was selling from Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a legit Stihl to me...


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Feb 4, 2022)

He has quite a few other similar listings. If they are clones, they are very well done.


----------



## Todd727 (Feb 4, 2022)

Someone familiar with the 070, buy one and report back.
Agree, all of the casting and part numbers really make it look legit. Just shocked that these saws, in this quantity are available.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 4, 2022)

They might still be available in other countries. @Robin Wood will know


----------



## Robin Wood (Feb 4, 2022)

That came from me all oem


----------



## chunky (Feb 4, 2022)

Todd727 said:


> Someone familiar with the 070, buy one and report back.
> Agree, all of the casting and part numbers really make it look legit. Just shocked that these saws, in this quantity are available.


It is a identical twin to my clone that hasn't got "stihl" stamped anywhere.


Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## chunky (Feb 4, 2022)

Robin Wood said:


> That came from me all oem [emoji106]


So has stihl put them back in production?

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## huskihl (Feb 4, 2022)

chunky said:


> So has stihl put them back in production?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


They never stopped making them in some countries.


----------



## Robin Wood (Feb 5, 2022)

huskihl said:


> They never stopped making them in some countries.


This
They kept making for 3rd world countries, until recently


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 5, 2022)

Some of these posts are funny thinking these clone saws are crap and made of glass. All you find are clones/weird brand name Chinese saws in my country and people run the snot out of them. A 20" saw new costs about $90US.


----------



## Todd727 (Feb 5, 2022)

Jeekinz said:


> Some of these posts are funny thinking these clone saws are crap and made of glass. All you find are clones/weird brand name Chinese saws in my country and people run the snot out of them. A 20" saw new costs about $90US.


I think part of the issue is there is typically an A, B or C quality that importers can order on varying products. There are millions of great Chinese produced products that people use everyday. Apple is of course the largest example. However, once you get into some of the eBay importers, things can get murky. Of course, the final issue is parts availability.


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 5, 2022)

Todd727 said:


> I think part of the issue is there is typically an A, B or C quality that importers can order on varying products. There are millions of great Chinese produced products that people use everyday. Apple is of course the largest example. However, once you get into some of the eBay importers, things can get murky. Of course, the final issue is parts availability.


Yeah, I had to buy a clone saw here because there are no parts for my Echo. It took over a month just to get a carb kit that got lost in the mail in the US. Murphys Law it was in November when I needed it the most.


----------



## dennish (Feb 5, 2022)

Can someone tell me which of these Chinese is the best.


----------



## dboyd351 (Feb 5, 2022)

Todd727 said:


> . Of course, the final issue is parts availability.


A big part of the reason to buy an accurately made clone is that all parts are interchangeable with those made by the original manufacturer, helping ensure parts availability, as well as the option to you better quality OEM parts.


----------



## dboyd351 (Feb 5, 2022)

dennish said:


> Can someone tell me which of these Chinese is the best.


Farmertech Holzfforma clones have been tested much more extensively than most, often get good reviews and claim to sell saws that have 100% of parts interchangeable with the saws they copy.


----------



## Bronco (Feb 6, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> Farmertech Holzfforma clones have been tested much more extensively than most, often get good reviews and claim to sell saws that have 100% of parts interchangeable with the saws they copy.


Ditto that, but really really enjoy the realiabity (not a common theme) of Famertech's zenoah/Joncutter clones ... that lil top handle still chugging along!, starts on 1st or 2nd pull, and idles great.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 6, 2022)

Put a 28" full comp on this G372pro yesterday to bury. Made me appreciate the G288 now with same set up.

First tank, stock no muffler mod yet. Set fat still. 16F frozen pin oak.


----------



## link (Feb 6, 2022)

All that nice firewood cut to pancakes


----------



## link (Feb 6, 2022)

I think what I'm sceptical about the H288 though its drooling tempting, is that if I'm not mistaking it has a frontside chain tensioner and it will be inaccessible if I am to use it for milling. Also the parts availability (OEM or not) is not that great as for something like the H372 or the S660.
Same goes for the S460, there is just not that many alternative parts to choose from.
The S380 have OK alternative parts availability, but it's kinda obsolete compared to the H372 or S440/S460.

The S460 is no doubt the most interesting saw for me though, because it's the most powerful retro chainsaw ever made in it's class.
At the same weight as any 65 to 72cc, with a bigbore cylinder a wopping 82,5cc and rated 4,5kw as original with a 52mm bore at 76,5cc.
No doubt the H288 has a greater torque, but it's also a step up in weight class. 

This year it will be a H365/372 build, perhaps I need another project next year...


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 6, 2022)

t.k said:


> I think what I'm sceptical about the H288 though its drooling tempting, is that if I'm not mistaking it has a frontside chain tensioner and it will be inaccessible if I am to use it for milling. Also the parts availability (OEM or not) is not that great as for something like the H372 or the S660.
> Same goes for the S460, there is just not that many alternative parts to choose from.
> The S380 have great alternative parts availability, but it's kinda obsolete compared to the H372 or S440/S460.


Having owned the G660 and several oem 066 660 too. They are ahead of the G288 IMO. Lot of guys using the G660 for milling out there. 

Yes front tensioner on G288.

The G395 should be out in a few months though. But then again didnt those have front too. 394 3120 in pic.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Feb 6, 2022)

I sell the farmertec saws. Out of the ones I've sold, I've only had 1 issue with a recoil spring in a 372XP that was not springy.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 7, 2022)

Ran it on 1st tank with 28" full comp in frozen pin oak buried. Muffler still stock. 16F

I couldnt stand the little jungle outlet so had the exit like my woods ported 375 used to have but smaller for stock saw. 

Also dropped to 20" , even though the big spikes took up a couple inches of that. Much more to my liking now. Reminds me of a stock OEM OE saw now. Pin oak and Locust.


----------



## RCamo (Feb 8, 2022)

t.k said:


> All that nice firewood cut to pancakes


----------



## dboyd351 (Feb 9, 2022)

Bronco said:


> Ditto that, but really really enjoy the realiabity (not a common theme) of Famertech's zenoah/Joncutter clones ... that lil top handle still chugging along!, starts on 1st or 2nd pull, and idles great.


I like the Zenoah engines in the Redmax GZ4000 and all it's clones. As long as the strato parts were working correctly those were ripsnorting lil saws at a 9 lb powerhead weight. A blast to run in small stuff with a 16 inch bar and lo pro chain.


----------



## SweetMK (Feb 9, 2022)

t.k said:


> All that nice firewood cut to pancakes





RCamo said:


>



He is not ruining firewood,, he is making Swedish Campfire Candles,, very useful,,


----------



## splitpost (Feb 11, 2022)

Put one together for my brother 660 clone ,went ok for a few weeks but lost compression ,pulled the cylinder and it was trashed as was the piston ,I replaced them with a oem cyl and piston I had sitting around ,I also had to put a oem carb on it as the knock off one became impossible to tune ,still running good now as it been a few years since rebuilding ,but I do believe that's due to it running 30:1


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Feb 11, 2022)

This is the one I have run the most. It’s also the one I had the recoil spring issue with rig he out of the box.
It was 25 below 0 when I got home from work today and I bored and needed to get some wood cut. Grabbed the saw out of the ingested shed, fired off on the 2nd pull and off I went.
I’ve also started the JonCutters at -10 on 3-4 pulls.
They are pretty danged good saws for the money.


----------



## LoneOak (Feb 11, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> View attachment 963901
> 
> This is the one I have run the most. It’s also the one I had the recoil spring issue with rig he out of the box.
> It was 25 below 0 when I got home from work today and I bored and needed to get some wood cut. Grabbed the saw out of the ingested shed, fired off on the 2nd pull and off I went.
> ...


Make sure to fix your chain before you go cut wood the next time!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Feb 11, 2022)

LoneOak said:


> Make sure to fix your chain before you go cut wood the next time!


Lol, I forgot it was backwards in that photo. If you look closely where the chain is wonky a few of the teeth actually are pointed forwards. Now this was a serious dumbass moment for me as I had spun a chain up at 115 links and the Tsumura bars use 119 links so I just added a few links to the chain. Being in a hurry I put those extra links in backwards and my best guess is that I must have been linking at those links when I put the chain on the saw.
But it’s all good. First time in 15 years I’ve ever mounted a chain backwards.


----------



## RCamo (Feb 11, 2022)

SweetMK said:


> He is not ruining firewood,, he is making Swedish Campfire Candles,, very useful,,


----------



## KarlD (Feb 11, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> First time in 15 years I’ve ever mounted a chain backwards.


…better than me, I do it 15 times per year


----------



## LoneOak (Feb 11, 2022)

I too am guilty of a few WTFs, specially when I'm in a hurry to swap chains.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 12, 2022)

LoneOak said:


> I too am guilty of a few WTFs, specially when I'm in a hurry to swap chains.


He has more then that going on. Wouldnt be so bad if just on backwards.


----------



## GrizG (Feb 12, 2022)

LoneOak said:


> Make sure to fix your chain before you go cut wood the next time!


Maybe having some extra rakers scrubs the kerf and helps it cut faster?


----------



## link (Feb 13, 2022)

Not a stock Farmertec this one but it's based on a kit, absolutely rock solid reliable.


----------



## Ingrao22 (Feb 15, 2022)

So I built a big bored 440 from China, put a max flow and a bark box exhaust. Just to make a fun (very unnecessary) saw. And I will say it is the meanest saw I've ran, other than our big bored 660. But after that we built a couple 460s and other than missing some random little parts in the kit. They go together super easy and run very good!!


----------



## Zaedock (Feb 28, 2022)

Pulled the trigger on a G660 w/ full wrap. Dark grey and orange. May paint it up a bit with some TSC grey to really clone it up. I bought it last week and the package tracking already has it in NYC this morning. The original date was April 7th, but I'm hoping to get it sooner now that it's state side. 
My wife and I are building a new garage this year and a she-shed for her stained glass. I've always wanted to get into milling but always had other hobbies and kids filling my day. We'll be an empty nest this year with my youngest in college. My oldest is getting married too (outside in the woods), so there's plenty of opportunity to make some very nice pieces. I'll post up some pics when it arrives.


----------



## Alanmurphy6912 (Mar 3, 2022)

Canyon Angler said:


> I've seen what appear to be Chinese Stihl clones for sale online. Is anyone running them? Any good?
> 
> Somewhere along the line, I saw a thread talking about someone who was getting the Chicom Stihl knockoffs, then replacing the parts that were substandard and/or critical and then reselling them...can anyone direct me to that thread or person? Or, can anyone tell me which parts on these saws should be replaced with Stihl OEM?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm not sure on the Cicom or whatever brand you said for the knock off saws but I've bought and built quite a few farmer tech and neo tech stihllnock offs same as holzfforma etc. And there not bad I have a stihl 660 that I built and used all the chinese parts and it runs fine and the guy I built it for loves it for the price. I also built one for myself and used a meteor pop up piston, an oem gasket kit and oem chain tensioner. Changed the recoil rope,and just small odds and ends. I've got some time on mine and has been fine. It has 180 psi of compression. Oh yea p.s always bu an oem decompression switch at least for the stihl clones because if the chinese one falls apart which they've done before it will destroy the cylinder. In the side mount Huskies not so much.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Mar 3, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


>


----------



## Zaedock (Mar 4, 2022)

So, it arrived. It was scheduled for April, but came in about a week - pretty cool. The box was well packaged and there was no damage. The only obstacle was fitting the full wrap handle, which had a weird bend. I was able to muscle (bend) it into shape and screw it on. I pulled the starter and sprocket cover off and painted them Ford lt grey for a more authentic look. I let the paint dry for a couple of days and it's hard as a rock. I did not paint the plastic pieces, only the alloy. I pulled the brake drum off and lubed the bearing with a bit of syn grease as the oil seemed cheesy. I also used Loctite on everything I could. We'll see how it holds up. I'll keep an eye on the muffler as they seem to loosen over time, according to some videos I watched.

I stopped at my Stihl dealer yesterday and picked up a 32" bar, which I think will be a good match for this power head. They didn't have a Light bar in stock, but that was ok. I'm a big guy and it doesn't feel too heavy. 
As folks state here and in videos - this thing is a beast. I'll be breaking it in tomorrow on some large ash. The first start was a piece of cake. Five pulls on initial fire. The choke works as well as my Stihls. No awkward cheesiness. 
I'll try and get some updates the more I run her.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Mar 4, 2022)

Zaedock said:


> So, it arrived.


Nice. When I got mine, I tuned it pig rich for the first few tanks. (I also opened up the muffler, which required pigging it out even more.) Best of luck with it.
P.S. Look at the big bar on Brutus!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Mar 4, 2022)

One of the US dealers pulled apart one of the white 372 pro they call them. Just as nice as mine.

Then my whole saw.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 4, 2022)

Due to our recent world situation I'm lesser inclined to buy a chainsaw from a communist country than I was before, especially since the flea markets and yard sales are full of the OEM versions at much cheaper prices than the knock-offs.. I still help them out a little on parts but I'm working on that..


----------

